# Working in the US



## cherrylips (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I will shortly be finishing my degree (a Bachelor of Engineering with Computer Science specialism) and am interested in moving to the US for an internship/permanent job in a related field (ideally Google/Microsoft and so on, one can dream...!)

Basically, is it worth me applying for any jobs if I don't have a visa? I don't want to be wasting my time filling out loads of application forms only to find out I can't get a visa anyway.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cherrylips said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will shortly be finishing my degree (a Bachelor of Engineering with Computer Science specialism) and am interested in moving to the US for an internship/permanent job in a related field (ideally Google/Microsoft and so on, one can dream...!)
> 
> ...


Try the Bunac deal.


----------

